# buying in Portugal



## Minena Valdez (6 mo ago)

Hello,
I want to buy a property to settle to but I don't know what is the best place to buy in. I want it to be close to the water but not too close, land to plant things in like a couple of fruit trees and a vegetable garden plus I want to be close to other to other homes. Any suggestions?


----------

